# help IDing fish please



## m.a.ramsay (Apr 3, 2009)

I am picking up a used 130 this weekend but need to rehome the fish that are in it. I have identified all of the fish except for two. They are 13 and 15" long with the body shape of a bala shark (but not quite as deep bodied). They are completely silver with a blunt nose. They also have large scales. They are some sort of community fish-very mild tempered. They guy said they were something "morei"? Maybe some type of barb?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

tinfoil barb - Barbonymus schwanenfeldii??










I have seen some which were completely silver, but goolge images is bringing up photos with red fins


----------



## m.a.ramsay (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, there are tinfoil barbs in the tank too. they are about 6-8". These fish much more streamline. They are the same colour of silver, but look quite different form the tinfoil barbs.
look more like a juvinile bala (shape wise) without the black markings, and the dorsal fin is not as pronounced and tail fin is a bit smaller as well.








also the nose is more blunt then the pic above, and the scales are much larger....
Wish I would have taken my camera.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

apollo shark?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

there are 2 species of silver shark (and undoubtedly hybrids as well)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....hat I got as a google image for apollo sharks


----------

